# any pointers for a first time deer hunter in ND?



## hampatty (Sep 23, 2005)

I have duck hunted and ice fished in North Dakota and I love the state. I could not afford the gas to come from Green Bay WI to scout, so when I come bow hunting out there on the last week of October, I won't even know where to start. Any help?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Head West, for the public lands and Mule deer. Unless you are one very special hunter, just finding a decent area to hunt whitetails would be very difficult in a limited time frame. Bowman, Slope and Billings counties will give you a starting point. Best of luck to you, Burl


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

I totally agree with Burly1 if mule deer is what your lookin' for. However if youre chasin' a little white tail, there are some pretty good spots in east central worth checkin' out. Many land owners around NE ND are open to bow hunters outside of gun season.


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Unless he purchased an 'any deer' bow license this spring he can't hunt mulies. Non-residents can only purchase whitetail licenses at this time of the year over-the-counter.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

wank it , spank it, smack it on the bing bong.


----------

